# Intel J1900 (silvermont) - green saver does not switch off display (cli)



## generic (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi guys,

I have recently bought Asrok Q1900M Pro3 mobo, I have 10.1-RELEASE running on it, everything properly works except the screensaver.

It does not power off the display. I have green saver loaded, screen goes blank but display is not switching off. Everything was working with old mobo and same rest of the hardware. I do believe the issue is with lack of support of my Intel HD graphics on chip (Gen 7), but can't find a confirmation anywhere.

Does anybody got that working?

```
# pciconf -lvb vgapci0
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:    class=0x030000 card=0x0f311849 chip=0x0f318086 rev=0x0e hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'ValleyView Gen7'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xd0000000, size 4194304, enabled
    bar   [18] = type Prefetchable Memory, range 32, base 0xc0000000, size 268435456, enabled
    bar   [20] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xf080, size 8, enabled
```


----------



## fulano (Mar 14, 2015)

If you are using vt(4) a.k.a. Newcons, there is no screensaver support for it yet.
https://wiki.freebsd.org/Newcons


----------



## generic (Mar 14, 2015)

Thank you fulano for pointing that out!

I do have GENERIC kernel so I guess it's using vt(4) since it's in it. Pity that it's not yet supported.

What I need to achieve is to switch off display, it doesn't have to be with screen saver. Is there any other option to do that?


----------



## kpa (Mar 14, 2015)

generic said:


> Thank you fulano for pointing that out!
> 
> I do have GENERIC kernel so I guess it's using vt(4) since it's in it. Pity that it's not yet supported.
> 
> What I need to achieve is to switch off display, it doesn't have to be with screen saver. Is there any other option to do that?



The default is still the sc(4) console. You can check which console is used with this command:

`sysctl -n kern.vty`


----------



## generic (Mar 14, 2015)

It's sc(4).


----------

